# 5 month old



## vol38501 (May 5, 2011)

Ok so I've been looking for my next Gsd....1st one in 12 yrs. I have found a potential in a 5 month old female but I need some advice. These pups were kinda dumped on the current owners when her brother was sent to Iraq. She inherited a pregnant female. After speaking to her she gave me the number of a guy who picked out the 2nd from last pup 1 month ago. After talking to him he informed me of their excelent pedigree and conformation, he is a service dog trainer. He told me the bad of the dogs.....they weren't socialized very well and allowed to basically run as they please in the back yard. The good news is he now has his pup crate trained and doing basic whistle commands with his older dog. My question is would you take the chance on one of these pups? I'm meeting with the owner of the sibling dog tomorrow to see her. I do have the abilities to teach and train basic obedienc......I guess I'm just a little nervous since it's been so long between my GSD and the fact that he was a special dog. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

5 months old is a great age to go see him and if he's outgoing and friendly, you'll be able to TEACH all the rest. 

Go look at him and if you have a 'bad feeling' you may want to pass. But if he's a love then take him home and just realize you need to start up with all the training and socialization that he may need to catch up on.


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> 5 months old is a great age to go see him and if he's outgoing and friendly, you'll be able to TEACH all the rest.
> 
> Go look at him and if you have a 'bad feeling' you may want to pass. But if he's a love then take him home and just realize you need to start up with all the training and socialization that he may need to catch up on.


Agreed.


----------



## vol38501 (May 5, 2011)

I met with the owner one of her litter mates. I absolutely loved her! She is beautiful with nice conformation, smooth movements and seemed to have a head full of sense. I'm feeling better about my visit this afternoon.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I hope you find her to be what you are looking for.


----------



## vol38501 (May 5, 2011)

I went to take a look at her and fell in love with her!! She was full of energy and curious about life. I was really expecting her to be shy and withdrawn but she was the complete opposite. I took her home with me and she immediatly bonded with me and my family, mainly my daughter. She seems to be very smart, After one night she is doing a very consistant sit and follows me where ever i go. I think teaching her to heel will be easy also because after her sit and a release word, i walk in a circle and she has her nose on my leg following. When i stop walking she sits on my right side or directly in front looking at me. I think this little girl needed someone to love on her and allow her to be part of a pack.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Very happy for you and your pup.

Need photos.

What will you name her?


----------



## vol38501 (May 5, 2011)

I will load photos asap!! Thanks to my daughter and the "twilight" movies her na.e is Bella.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds like you've found yourself a gem) good luck with her and congrats!


----------



## vol38501 (May 5, 2011)

Here is my Bella chilling in the yard after a little obedience work.


----------

